# Peco - Atlas Compatibility?



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently purchased some Peco turnouts for my layout as their quality was highly recommended by fellow modelers. However I noticed that they are not out-of-the-box compatible with my code 83 Atlas track. 

To test the turnout, I had to remove ties at each end where the turnout will connect to Atlas track. Even then the rail joiners I use are not the best match. 


Anyone have some recommendations on the best way to join the tracks from these different manufacturers? I'd prefer not to remove ties for each connection.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*different strokes*

I would not cut ties.
Do you have the ability to cut a rail joiner shorter?

Then slip it on and crimp it tighter if it is too loose on the PECO end.

I have actually used N-scale rail joiners in places. You have to use a section of HO rail to get the ends opened up a bit, then slide them on with small needle nose pliers.

It hurts when you pierce your finger with those


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 20 or so code 100 HO Peco Insulfrogs that play well
with code 100 Atlas flex track. Sometimes you must 
use a shim to align the rail heads vertically, but I
had no problems with rail joiners or the need to
remove ties. It may be necessary to undercut the
rail to make way for the joiners, however,

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The rail profile is slightly different, so you do have to crimp the joiners a little. You should have been able to get them on without nipping ties, though.


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

While I do notice a slight difference in rail profile between the two brands, that's a smaller inconvenience than the inability to fit the rail joiners between the two tracks. Whereas Atlas has a gap underneath the ends of the rails to allow a rail joiner to slip on, Peco has no such clearance. For the life of me I can't understand how Peco tracks are joined together, do modelers solder connections between that brand's track sections? It doesn't make sense to me.

This is why I removed the first plastic tie at either end of the Peco turnouts. Should I instead be undercutting the rail to allow the rail joiners to sit? I'm having difficulty grasping this.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Under cutting is the best choice. I'm in HO and had
no difficulty matching my Peco Insulfrogs with code
100 Atlas flex. But N scale is a whole different situation.
I don't know how it will work.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Which rail joiners are you using? As I said in my original post, you should have been able to slip them on far enough to make them work. If the one's you're using come in a strip, then you may have to trim off the little tab that is left at the end when you clip the joiners apart.


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

For reference, these are the rail joiners I'm using (Atlas universal code 100 joiners):









This is the end of a section of Atlas track. Note under the rail there is a slot to allow the joiner to connect.









This is the end of a Peco turnout, notice the plastic ties go almost up to the rail's edge and are fully attached to their underside. 









My question: what joiners do Peco modelers use to connect their rails? I can't begin to imagine what joiner design could connect to these tracks out of the box and without removing the ties.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

As DonR said, undercut the Pecos. I take a rail saw and hold it horizontal so the blade goes between the rail and ties. This cuts the 'spikes' off and cuts a bit of the top of the tie off so you have plenty of clearance for the joiner. Looks like you only need to do one tie.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I notice you are using Electrofrogs, I use
Insulfrogs, code 100 to Atlas code 100 flex.
I don't recall ever having to under cut them.
However, manufacturing procedures change
from time to time and Peco may have done that.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

With Peco code 83 you will need to do as timlang3 said.
Those Atlas rail joiners will be a very loose fit and I didn't have much luck pinching the 
joiner to fit the Peco track. Even if you do the joints will need to be soldered to get good electrical connections.

Peco code 83 is much different than code 100, might as well be a different manufacture.

One tip, you're using Atlas sectional track you might think about cutting off the funky looking 
first tie and once the track is laid sliding a full tie in under the track, looks much better.
You will have to cut or sand off the tie plates and spikes to do this.
You might have to sacrifice a piece of good track to get the extra ties.


Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, yes, most people nip a tie or two off the end, slip on a rail joiner, and then solder them together. That's the "goof proof" method. Butt soldering the ends together without the joiner is an exercise in futility.

You can also undercut the rail, as others have suggested.

You may have noticed that the Atlas pieces don't compare well in appearance or performance with the others. Those funky end ties that allow the easy insertion of rail joiners are part of the problem.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

The rail hight in H0/00 Scale of tracks are in metric:
Code 100 = 2,5 mm
Code 83 = 2,1 mm 
Code 75 = 1,9 mm 

For joining different hight rails together Peco sells rail joiners to connect Code 100 with Code 75 only. Hight difference of 0,6 mm.
Roco from Austria is selling different hight rail joiners for use with Code 100 and Code 83 rails.
The hight difference is 0,4 mm.

If you are using Code 83 with Code 75 like myself than a hight difference of 0,3 mm is needed.
There are no railjoiners to get what will work with it but you can use the Roco different hight rail joiners with hight difference of 0,4 mm that works very well.

The US American Peco Tracks in Code 83 working well with US American NMRA RP25 Wheelsets only the european NEM Wheelsets bringing trouble to Peco Code 83 Tracks, specially the Tournout and Crossing frogs have fillings that smaller diameter wheels will not fall too deep down into the frog gaps. The European NEM Wheels have higher Wheel flanges than the NMRA RP25 Wheelsets.

Ya Ingo


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The only difference I've noticed is that even on new production Roco Era II passenger carriages, the wheel flanges make a very slight clicking sound as they strike the tie plates. It's barely audible unless the coach is passing nearby, but they are the only recent production coaches to do this on Code 83 track.

All other Roco, Fleischmann, Piko, ACME etc, cars and locomotives make no contact with ties or tie plates.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Michael,

The NEM was first time established in the mid 1980's the rules of wheel flange higts became international standardby newer sold cars only until the new decade of the 1990 the manufacturers begun to change their completely productline with new wheelsets.

As example: 
Piko makes the finest available spoked wheels but thei wheel flanges are different in their hight. The older production of pre 1990 has got higher wheel flanges than the past 1990 productions both are produced onto NEM criterias.

Since Roco/Atlas provided and distributed the new Code 83 Tracks, the most older Roco wheelsets made trouble to the lower 2,1 mm rail hight. The older Roco Wheelsets are desighned to run onto Code 100 - 2,5 mm perfectly. 
Older Atlas Locos nd cars had been manufactured at Roco in Austria but when Roco went into their bankrupty, Atlas was in need to produce their wide range of Locos anywhere. The Atlas Track with rubber roadbed like what Roco distributed before as own creation went back to Atlas, itis still never again to get from Roco. 

The NEM --> Norm of European Manufacturers gives standars to wheel flange hights in a small tolerance difference of what all is allowed.

Older European Wheelsets running with their Wheelflanges onto the rail Irons and making lot of Noise, it are desighned to use Code 100 Tracks only.

The newer produced NEM Wheels are ideal for running onto Code 83 --> 2,1 mm or as lowest rail profils onto Code 75 --> 1,9 mm.

The new Peco Code 83 - 2,1 mm Track of US Prototypes can be used with NMRA RP25 Wheelsets only.
The cause are the filling pieces inside the frogs of the Peco Code 83 Crossings or Tournouts.
The Inside Track Irons to the ties are a little bit higher, so NEM Wheels cannot run onto it.
Peco produced a Track what has same specifications like Code 70 or lower Code Numbers Tracks. You can run NMRA wheels only.

I for myself use Atlas, Roco Code 83 Tracks in addition to Peco Code 75 Tracks mostly.
Most of my european Euipment got NMRA RP25 Wheels allready.


----------



## farmhawk (Jun 15, 2014)

I connect Peco code 83 to Atlas code 83 flex track with out issues. On the Peco you need to trim the "rail spikes" at the end of the turnout, if you look close you will see an indentation under the rail to accommodate the joiner. With the flex track you need to trim down to the rail plate as well.


----------

